# Can I reduce the price in an ad



## boyblue (Aug 11, 2009)

Is it possible to reduce the price in a Marketplace ad or do I have to create a new one?


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 12, 2009)

you can edit anything you like in your ad at any time.

http://tug2.com/timesharemarketplace

click on the "edit your existing ads / view your messages" link near the top of the page.


----------

